# Mistral / Terrano issues



## rapid van cleef (Jan 19, 2011)

hi folks. i am in new zealand. i own a 95 2.d td nissan mistral. i believe its also called a terrano bt couldnt find likns to either model on this site. i have a few issues and need some help. 

firstly , i apologise if this post is in the wrong place.

issues.

the car regulalry overheats with even just me in it going up steady, not steep hill. sometimes the coolant is boiling.

i have had the water pump replaced. what ese can i do? 

it seems quite gutless at times( i usally keep it in limitied power mode) yes its an automatic

also

the 2 rear electric windows have packed up and now the passenger windown has packed up. is this a common fault on the mistral and is it an easy fix?

the car was imported from japan and the fusebox is all in japanese so i cant even read it.

iv tried from various dealers to get a workshop manual but no luck after 3 years!

thanks guys.


----------

